
Another fatal Tesla crash reportedly on Autopilot emerges - Red_Tarsius
https://electrek.co/2016/09/14/another-fatal-tesla-autopilot-crash-emerges-model-s-hits-a-streetsweeper-truck-caught-on-dashcam/
======
the-dude
Animated GIF is a bit misleading, complete video shows a car in front moving
out of the lane at the very last moment.

